# 1000 yard range?!?



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

So a buddy and I finally have our rifles and loads sorted out well enough to step up to a much longer range, are there any local ranges (50 miles) or any one with enough land that could or would support 1000 or so yards? and would be willing to "lease" and or sign what ever liability release required . I am an responsable Marine Primary marksman ship instructor, and have ran many many ranges with over 200 new shooters. Really just want to hear the gong at 800-1000 yards.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

http://kmshootingcenter.com/


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't have a range but I have some private property I think we can find a 1000 yards. I would just like to watch.

I'm going to PM you


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

The range I shoot at has a 1000 berm, 
Pascagoula shooting club


----------

